# Hulu Streaming Problems-Router?



## DeltaDart1 (May 2, 2016)

Router is a Netgear N600 Dual Band. Router is about 3 years old. About 3 days ago Hulu started shutting down( On my Roku box-connected to tv.) after watching a show for 30 minutes. Have had Hulu for 2 years now and no problems until now. Was told to reset the router. 

Did this and it worked but last night started doing it again. Pushed the button on the router,waited 5 minutes and watched Hulu for almost 2 hrs. and no problem. Now obviously(?)I would think the router is the problem. Router works fine otherwise. Do you think I should replace the router since it only affects Hulu? Have updated the Roku box.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 2, 2016)

Do any other wireless devices on the network have connectivity and streaming issues? If not then it's the Roku that has the issue.


----------



## DeltaDart1 (May 2, 2016)

That's the problem I have 3 Rokus(basement,living room and bedroom)and it does the samething on all 3 of them. Same account. The only other thing that uses a wireless signal is my wife's laptop in the kitchen. Everything works except for Hulu. Very strange but Hulu says to reset the router and it works for a time but back to the same problem. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 2, 2016)

Ditch the Roku's and get some Chromecasts


----------



## DeltaDart1 (May 2, 2016)

Probably should have but have had Rokus for a few years now and they have worked perfectly. Since I can reset the router does that narrow it down to the router? All other channels work except Hulu when it does this. That's the odd thing. Thanks for your help voyagerfan99!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 2, 2016)

DeltaDart1 said:


> Since I can reset the router does that narrow it down to the router?


No. You need to see how other devices besides the Roku's behave when this happens. If phones and laptops also have issues, then yes it is the router.

What's the specific router model? (I don't see an N600) I want to find the correct firmware for you and see if upgrading the firmware to the latest version solves the issue.


----------



## johnb35 (May 2, 2016)

voyagerfan99 said:


> What's the specific router model? (I don't see an N600)



Pretty sure its this one.

http://www.netgear.com/support/product/WNDR3400v3

Latest firmware - http://www.downloads.netgear.com/files/GDC/WNDR3400V3/WNDR3400v3-V1.0.1.2_1.0.51.zip

However, it could just be an issue with hulu since it happens on all 3.


----------



## DeltaDart1 (May 2, 2016)

Is this what your looking for? WNDR3400v3? Have went to the Neatgear site and have upgraded to the latest firmware. At least that's what it tells me. Have been running Hulu for a few hours now with no problems. My computer and my wife's laptop work perfectly when Hulu is acting up. This only affects the 3 tv's that have a Roku. All the Rokus have been updated. And it only affects the Hulu channel.


----------



## DeltaDart1 (May 2, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Pretty sure its this one.
> 
> http://www.netgear.com/support/product/WNDR3400v3
> 
> ...


Hulu tells me to reboot the router and I did. Thought that fixed it until last night where it started acting up again. Did another reboot and it's been working for hours now but that's what it did before.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 2, 2016)

It's an issue with the Roku's then, not the router.

Next time it acts up, try rebooting the Roku. If that doesn't do it, try disconnecting the Roku from the wireless for a minute and then re-connect.


----------

